# [EVDL] Manzanita Charger (PCF-30) setup question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes you can leave it set and the breaker turned on.
The charger has a soft turn on so you can just plug it
in. The only caveat I'd take is if the charger is
still running when you go to unplug it you should
probably turn the amps knob all the way down, unplug,
then make sure you turn the knob back up to where it
needs to be. 

On more than one occasion I've forgotten to turn the
amps knob back up after unplugging and wasn't paying
attention when I plugged it back in and no power came
out of the charger. Luckily it never happened in a bad
position.


>------------------------------
>
>Message: 33
>Date: Sun, 24 Feb 2008 12:01:13 -0500
>From: John in Ma <[email protected]>
>Subject: [EVDL] Manzanita Charger (PCF-30) setup
>question
>To: Electric Discussion List Vehicle
><[email protected]>
>
>
>I would like to confirm my understanding of the
correct >(acceptable) 
>wiring of the PFC chargers with respect to the AC
>connection.
>
>Is it appropriate to have your charger parameters set
>correctly for 
>the expected temperatures and outlet capabilities
>(voltage setpoint, 
>timer duration and switches, and amp knob), leave the
>charger's 
>breaker in the closed position and then just plug in
>the AC line to 
>charge and unplug when its time to drive?
>
>John


____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello John,

As per Rich's instruction when I got my PFC-50 charger about 4 years ago, is 
when you either turn on or turn off the charger, make sure the current knob 
is turn all the way down first.

You can set all the charger settings you want and leave it there except for 
the current knob which should be at the minimum setting. I always leave the 
charger circuit breaker off too.

My sequence of turning off the charger is as follows:

Current knob all the way down.
Charger circuit breaker off.
Disconnect charger from the battery. (safety optional- if you
have a plug or tie in directly, leave it connected)

I have a 2 pole 70 amp DC contactor
which disconnects the battery from the charger while it
is off, so the capacitors in the charger are not at full
 charge all the time.

Before removing a battery link or cable, make sure your
battery charger is unplug from the batteries, or you
cause a arc at disconnecting which happen to me.

Also I did not want any REGEM back to the charger at the
time when I was using a GE-11 and a CableForm REGEN type
of controller.

Make sure that you always operated the charger under load
or batteries are connected to the charger, or it could
damage the charger.

I have a interface unit, so I must first purge the enclose
battery box with a exhaust fan, which trips a vacuum
sensor, then turns on the DC contactor between the battery
pack and charger.

My sequence of turning on the charger.

Plug in the charger AC power cord.
Turn on the battery box enclosure exhaust fans.
Turn on the DC contactor that connects charger to battery pack.
Make sure that the current knob is all the way down.
Turn on the charger circuit breaker.
Turn up the current knob to your battery specifications charge
current limits which depends on State Of Charge. You should
not be charging full ampere if your battery is at 90%
SOC.

Do the reversed order to shut down charger and remember to unplug the EV 
before you go and sometimes you may not go if you use a power plug interlock 
system that keeps you from starting up if you did not unplug.

Roland










----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John in Ma" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Discussion List Vehicle" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, February 24, 2008 10:01 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Manzanita Charger (PCF-30) setup question


> I would like to confirm my understanding of the correct (acceptable)
> wiring of the PFC chargers with respect to the AC connection.
>
> Is it appropriate to have your charger parameters set correctly for
> the expected temperatures and outlet capabilities (voltage setpoint,
> timer duration and switches, and amp knob), leave the charger's
> breaker in the closed position and then just plug in the AC line to
> charge and unplug when its time to drive?
>
> John
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been running it the way you describe (just
plugging in; not throwing the breaker) for 3+ years,
to no ill effect.
peace,




> --- Ricky Suiter <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Yes you can leave it set and the breaker turned on.
> > The charger has a soft turn on so you can just plug
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Ricky, Roland, Bob and any others that respond in passing.




> Bob Bath wrote:
> 
> > I've been running it the way you describe (just
> > plugging in; not throwing the breaker) for 3+ years,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John in Ma" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, February 24, 2008 3:05 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Manzanita Charger (PCF-30) setup question


> Thanks Ricky, Roland, Bob and any others that respond in passing.
>
> Hi EVerybody;

PFC-20 Charger? I plopped it in the Jetta, hardwiring it to my gas flap 
120 volt plug, right where the sticker sex" Boycott OPEC< Use Electric 
Fuel"Sticker lives.Othe End, to the batteries. Drive into garage, incert 
Stench Chord, slam door, walk away! Charger is "ON' pot turned up LOUD as it 
will go, walk away. Need car? unplug, go. That is all. Been doing that since 
I bought the furrslugger thing!

Simple Life

Bob
>


> Bob Bath wrote:
> >
> >> I've been running it the way you describe (just
> >> plugging in; not throwing the breaker) for 3+ years,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I wonder what happens if the circuit breaker trips or there is outage
while amps button is not at zero. Is the charger damaged? Having
to set amps to zero before unplugging (cutting mains for whatever 
reason) is not always possible, let alone inconvenient.

Victor



> Roland Wiench wrote:
> > Hello John,
> >
> > As per Rich's instruction when I got my PFC-50 charger about 4 years ago, is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One time a 60 amps on board circuit breaker open while I was charging with 
the PFC-50. I had the PFC-50 crank up to 50 amps and was pre-heating all 
the car heaters at the same time. Had not problem with the charger.

I made the layout vary convenient in my design. To charge the battery, I 
left up the hatch back cover, the battery charger enclosure cover and the 
battery charger swings up on air struts.

There is a blower fan motor that pipes in 150 cfm air flow to the bottom and 
rear of the charger, and exists up and out through the charger and out of 
the compartment at:

http://go-ev.net/pics/014.html

The AC plug input is behind the hinge up license plate at:

http;//go-ev.net/pics/012.html

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Metric Mind" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, February 24, 2008 3:53 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Manzanita Charger (PCF-30) setup question


> I wonder what happens if the circuit breaker trips or there is outage
> while amps button is not at zero. Is the charger damaged? Having
> to set amps to zero before unplugging (cutting mains for whatever
> reason) is not always possible, let alone inconvenient.
>
> Victor
>


> > Roland Wiench wrote:
> > > Hello John,
> > >
> > > As per Rich's instruction when I got my PFC-50 charger about 4 years
> ...


----------

